
How the Tesla Model S is made - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/07/18/how-the-tesla-model-s-is-made/
======
deadfall
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=How+Tesla](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=How+Tesla)

